# Shepherd Neame Spitfire Recipe? Ag



## mje1980 (29/3/06)

Anyone have any info on this beer ??. Had one last night, and it was faaarken great!!.


----------



## Stuster (29/3/06)

The recipe database that Doc posted on this thread includes that beer.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## altstart (29/3/06)

:beer: 
There is a full recipe for this beer in Clone Brews page 110. I have not brewed this recipe but I have brewed others from this book and they have all turned out OK.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## mje1980 (29/3/06)

Cheers stuster, have got it down will use it as a base. Thanks mate!


----------



## Pumpy (29/3/06)

http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/shop/index...148f4a8c1b890f3



Pumpy


----------



## jayse (29/3/06)

first tip is to watch for me109s' coming out of the sun.

Sorry couldn't resist.
Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/3/06)

jayse said:


> first tip is to watch for me109s' coming out of the sun.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> Jayse
> [post="116964"][/post]​



:lol: 

Dumkopf! Ein Englander.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (29/3/06)

I know this link was posted a while back - But some classic "spitfire Ale" adds from 2002 & 2003.  

http://www.spitfireale.co.uk/advertising/tv2002.htm

Cheers Ross


----------



## jayse (29/3/06)

Just came home from work with a bottle of it so will see if i can come up with anything more constructive than start up the engines and remove all the wheelblocks a bit later.

Born to booze
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (29/3/06)

From the CAMRA Real Ale Almanac (Roger Protz):

OG 1043; ABV 4.7%; English Pale Malt (halcyon) 83%; crystal malt 10%; cereal adjuncts 10% (this is Protz's addition, not mine  )
35 units of colour (EBC); Target hops for bitterness; EKG for aroma; hop pellets; dry hopped

From clone brews - for a 19L brew (adjust all figures accordingly) :

3.7kg British pale malt
113g wheat malt
170g toasted (?) pale malt
170g british amber malt

mash at 65.5c for 90 min

90 minute boil
20g Target 8.5% 90m
28g EKG 15m
14g EKG 1m

ferment with Wyeast 1084 Irish (I would have thought an English strain?) 20-22c

14g EKG dry hop in to 2ndry after 5-7 days

I had a commercial bottle tonight and was initially underwhelmed :angry: . However, at the end of the pint, I really wished I had a second to try  

Bugger, yet more homework to do :super: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/3/06)

Being in the Batz camp on wheat beers, and being sensitive to the taste, I would have guessed more wheat than that, from my vague memory of trying one.


----------



## wee stu (30/3/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Being in the Batz camp on wheat beers, and being sensitive to the taste, I would have guessed more wheat than that, from my vague memory of trying one.
> [post="117104"][/post]​



<_< Re reading Clone Brews suggests I may have missed a further 113g of Torrified Wheat, from their suggested recipe. Which would still be well short of the CAMRA almanac's 10% cereal adjuncts. CAMRA's is based on brewery provided information, I would trust more to that.

The second option on Doc's DB is the CAMRA/Protz (with more correct arithmetic). 

The first from Doc's DB suggests up to 12% wheat: 75% Pale, 8% X, 5% A, 4% WM, 8% TW, 

As ever with Clone Brews, take it with a pinch of grain


----------



## Ross (30/3/06)

Not a bad drop, but not a match for Ruddles County IMHO...

Cheers Ross


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/06)

Apologies if these have been posted before:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/06)

:lol:


----------



## bconnery (30/6/06)

Ross said:


> Not a bad drop, but not a match for Ruddles County IMHO...
> 
> Cheers Ross



It is a really good beer on tap though.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/06)

TDA. Don't mention the war! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (30/6/06)

Some that didn't make it too print:...

























& lastly my favourite



cheers Ross


----------



## danbeer (30/6/06)

Gold!


----------

